# Reloading 10 gauge



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

I'm looking for a 10 gauge shotgun shell hand reloaded. I had one when I was younger, I think lee made it. I could get the conversion kit for my mec, but for all the more I plan on reloading I can't see switching everythng over and back all the time. Anyone know the hand reloaded I'm talking about? I did a web search and found nothing. Thanks.


----------



## BigV (Nov 11, 2004)

ezbite said:


> I'm looking for a 10 gauge shotgun shell hand reloaded. I had one when I was younger, I think lee made it. I could get the conversion kit for my mec, but for all the more I plan on reloading I can't see switching everythng over and back all the time. Anyone know the hand reloaded I'm talking about? I did a web search and found nothing. Thanks.


MEC makes a 600 JR for re-loading 10ga shot shells.
$167.00

Find it here: http://www.a2zoutdoors.com/mec_reloading_equipment.htm


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

BigV said:


> MEC makes a 600 JR for re-loading 10ga shot shells.
> $167.00
> 
> Find it here: http://www.a2zoutdoors.com/mec_reloading_equipment.htm


im still thinking about going that route. the 10 gauge dies will run me 1/2 that. be easier to just get the whole reloader. im still looking for a cheapo, but i might be forced into a new mec


----------



## BigV (Nov 11, 2004)

ezbite said:


> im still thinking about going that route. the 10 gauge dies will run me 1/2 that. be easier to just get the whole reloader. im still looking for a cheapo, but i might be forced into a new mec


I think you are right. The change over each time is a PITA.


----------



## FredT (Mar 27, 2011)

Years ago I bought the Sizemaster to feed my SP10 and an old Ithaca SxS 10 that I had refinished. Had lots of fun making the custom handloads. I even use the 2 7/8 " with BP and roll crimp for the SxS.


----------



## Ken G (Apr 9, 2004)

MidwayUSA has the Lee Load-All on sale for $43.00. Unfortunately Lee does not make the Load-All in 10 gauge.


----------

